# I am too old for this. Parker almost choked to death.



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I swear, these dogs are going to be the death of me. Parker was meandering in the front yard and I was sitting on the steps when he started kind of gagging but it sounded funny - I was walking over to him to check when he just keeled over, limp. I picked him upside down and squeezed a few times and nothing happened. But his body is so long I couldn't get him straight up and down, so I started holding him by the legs while my brother squeezed. Still nothing.

Hubby comes over and starts trying to pry his mouth open while I'm holding him upside down by his legs and my brother is squeezing. Parker's just dangling there limp as a dishrag but his teeth are clamped shut. The trash truck drove up and Lord knows what they thought we were doing to him.

I remembered reading that we had four minutes before death or brain damage, and i think we tried about that long although it seemed like hours. I never saw anything come out of his mouth, but we heard this URP sound and and foam started coming out and he started breathing again.

Parker loves to eat June bugs. I found a soggy June bug on the ground but I don't know if that's what it was. I just know I was shaking so bad I couldn't stand up, and it's the first time in 10 years I've had such a strong urge just to go out and get totally plastered. Now I have a screaming headache.

Parker is probably sore. goodness knows if we hurt his back. He has some blood on his lips, I guess from hubby trying to pry his mouth open. Otherwise he seems ok. 

My brother pointed out that we never have these kinds of things with Rebel. He thinks we should just go back to big dogs. I am thinking after these dogs are no longer with us, that's not such a bad idea.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My G$D.... what is with you and these little dogs!!! Go ahead and at least have a Baileys tonight, maybe I'll have one too after reading this!

You know, he could have had an allergic reaction to the June bug. I had one of my girl chows eat a big bug one night and she started vomitting repeatedly all night from it. I almost had to rush her to the vets from eating a bug! She was a big dog so big dogs are not immune to problems....don't blame little Parker. 

Give him lots of hugs.....and go ahead and give one to Snorkels and Rebel too (we never hear about Rebel - I guess that's a good thing!)


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats terrible. I feel for you! Times like that you can feel so helpless. 

I'm glad he is doing better now.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a crazy dog!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

parker choked on a june bug?

if i didn't know you so well, i'd swear you're making this up....LOL

i'm glad he's okay....between him and snorkels and bubba, i think I'M going to drink. what's your poison of choice? i'll have one for you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> parker choked on a june bug?
> 
> if i didn't know you so well, i'd swear you're making this up....LOL
> 
> i'm glad he's okay....between him and snorkels and bubba, i think I'M going to drink. what's your poison of choice? i'll have one for you.


I think Bubba and Snorkels have to be related. Put on this earth to make us insane. Up to last week Parker was the good dog.

I guess I know little dogs don't have the corner on this stuff. But Rebel doesn't choke on food OR bugs. I don't have to have worry about feeding him bones that might have to be pulled out later. I don't worry about running him over with the tractor, making sure he doesn't go up and down the stairs or get on furniture, scared to death fire ants are going to kill him, and I don't lose him in the house and make a frantic search while he's snoozing in some corner. I don't lose him in tall grass, either, and have to stand still and try to see where the grass is moving to find him.

I do love my little dogs. but Re - I'm with you. I'm not positive it was the June bug, or like chowder says a reaction to the June bug but I'm suspicious. It was awfully soggy. He's crazy about eating them so we do our best to stop him but he usually gets 2-3 a day. They are everywhere right now. A dog should not choke to death on a bug.

Oh, and he had to go the ER vet on Saturday because one of the teeth he has left apparently has an abcess and the right side of his face was swollen about twice its normal size. He's just getting more and more like Snorkels every day.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Give him lots of hugs.....and go ahead and give one to Snorkels and Rebel too (we never hear about Rebel - I guess that's a good thing!)


Poor Rebel, he's always taking a back seat to the little attention getters! In reality, he's my dog and Snorkels is hubby's dog. So is Parker. I take Rebel with me most places because if I have to run into the bank or something i don't worry about him getting stuck under the front seat (yes that's happened to Snorkels). We go to the lake almost every day and it's no hassle to take him like it is the little dogs. He's a functional dog. 

I shouldn't criticize the little dogs. It's not their fault they are small. I think I have some adrenalin hangover. When I get very upset, i think my blood pressure falls and sometimes I pass out. My grandmother also did it. i didn't pass out today because I was hanging on to Parker, but it affects me for awhile after.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> I had one of my girl chows eat a big bug one night and *she started vomitting repeatedly all night from it*.


Seriously, you are obviously not supposed to be bored so maybe you'll have this to look forward to later. :wink: Okay, I'm kidding, I'm kidding, I hope that doesn't happen. 
Good grief, sounds like they are trying to either kill you or just keep you young and on your toes. It could go either way. 
My dogs LOVE to keep me on my toes. Waaaaay more than any dogs should. In the last few days Nat has caught her foot in the doggie door because she's a tiny little idiot that STILL can't figure out how to operate it. Stood there screaming and yanking at it like she was in a bear trap.... Dear Lord.... Toby tripped down the back steps and has had a slight limp for the last couple of day, Bailey tried to poke her eye out near the grill, and it was the good eye too, and then Nat came running up from the back of the yard covered in huge red welts yesterday. Damn, just remembered that I wanted to take pictures of that and I forgot... Getting old does suck.... It went away but I have no idea what she got into. 
So, tell Parker to STOP IT! We all have had enough of the Dachshund shenanigans at your house! Stop. No mas. No. Bad dog.... :nono:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Seriously, you are obviously not supposed to be bored so maybe you'll have this to look forward to later. :wink: Okay, I'm kidding, I'm kidding, I hope that doesn't happen.
> Good grief, sounds like they are trying to either kill you or just keep you young and on your toes. It could go either way.
> My dogs LOVE to keep me on my toes. Waaaaay more than any dogs should. In the last few days Nat has caught her foot in the doggie door because she's a tiny little idiot that STILL can't figure out how to operate it. Stood there screaming and yanking at it like she was in a bear trap.... Dear Lord.... Toby tripped down the back steps and has had a slight limp for the last couple of day, Bailey tried to poke her eye out near the grill, and it was the good eye too, and then Nat came running up from the back of the yard covered in huge red welts yesterday. Damn, just remembered that I wanted to take pictures of that and I forgot... Getting old does suck.... It went away but I have no idea what she got into.
> So, tell Parker to STOP IT! We all have had enough of the Dachshund shenanigans at your house! Stop. No mas. No. Bad dog.... :nono:


What happens to me is minor compared to what happens to you. You have five times the little dogs I do!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> What happens to me is minor compared to what happens to you. You have five times the little dogs I do!


It is crazy but not so bad. Nat's been playing with a blueberry for the past hour and it's still completely intact and currently in a small crack in one of the dog beds. So she can be an amusing tiny little idiot..... :tongue1:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh boy I would have been ready to do CPR! I had to take a pet CPR to pass one of my vet assistant classes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Oh boy I would have been ready to do CPR! I had to take a pet CPR to pass one of my vet assistant classes.


Nope we weren't very professional. I was dangling him by his back legs, my brother was doing the Heimlich on his rib cage, and my husband was digging around in his mouth. Parker would have liked to have had you here!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

How scary is that? I don't even know what the heck a june bug is.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> Nope we weren't very professional. I was dangling him by his back legs, my brother was doing the Heimlich on his rib cage, and my husband was digging around in his mouth. Parker would have liked to have had you here!


Actually all that is the start of CPR. First you pick the hind legs up and hold them at an angle. Swipe your finger as far back as you can to feel for anything that may be stuck in the throat. Then start patting hard between the shoulder blades. If you don't feel anything stuck or nothing comes out you lay them down on there side and start compressions and breathing. 
I have a book around here somewhere.
Glad he is ok!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So it looks like drama doesn't take much time off at your house, does it? hwell: At least Parker is okay; you may need to grow a pair of eyes in the back of your head, though...

Anyway, little dogs do not own the market on being high maintenance. Or making you crazy. All dogs manifest crazy... sometimes.

At least little doxies can't tip over toddlers and think it's the best thing ever... :tsk:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

nfedyk said:


> How scary is that? I don't even know what the heck a june bug is.


Where do you live? We even had June bugs in indiana, although not nearly as bad as here.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

damn your having all sorts of troubles with them tiny ones!
cesar has scared me once chokeing (?) he was eating meat frozen as always when he started wobbling and like passing out so i reached my hand down his throat and made him gag his eyes went real wide and he gaged real hard and up poped a hunk of frozen meat and slobber.
he wiggled his tail and walked over to be petted then swollowed the hunk WHOLE again....

my sister used to have a yorkie named oliver once my mom tossed him a really old really hard BBQ rib (boneless) he tried to eat it and began to choke i screamed my mom grabbed him up and wacked him hard on the back of the head/neck and he coughed up the rib it went flying and our big dog zoe ran over and ate it herself..i laughed so dang hard
not becuase he had choked but becuase zoe was so opertunistic she was retardly happy to eat this hunk of meat that almost killed her best freind.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> damn your having all sorts of troubles with them tiny ones!
> cesar has scared me once chokeing (?) he was eating meat frozen as always when he started wobbling and like passing out so i reached my hand down his throat and made him gag his eyes went real wide and he gaged real hard and up poped a hunk of frozen meat and slobber.
> he wiggled his tail and walked over to be petted then swollowed the hunk WHOLE again....
> 
> ...


Yep they don't care too much about other dogs when food is around!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh Im glad Parker is ok! I dont even know how I would react if anything like that happened to Ruby. Your dogs really know how to get into trouble when you look away for a minute.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

ohmygosh! Maybe it is time to bring in the chickens. I think they will eat the grubworms which are the larval stage of the June bugs. Ducks will definitely eat the grubs.

How is the fence coming along?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> ohmygosh! Maybe it is time to bring in the chickens. I think they will eat the grubworms which are the larval stage of the June bugs. Ducks will definitely eat the grubs.
> 
> How is the fence coming along?


Oh man I do want those chickens! We are in total darkness at night except for the computer and a TV. They are beating on the window screens, millions of them it seems. If you walk outside you are dive bombed like crazy. And we aren't even to bad bug season yet - very few mosquitoes so far. They say we had the warmest March on record and the bugs are agreeing with that.

My brother is supposed to help me build the coop but the fence is going pretty slow (the materials will be delivered tomorrow) so I hope we get to it before he leaves next weekend. Do ducks need a coop? I wonder if I could just get ducks and let them run around. I could put out some kind of swimming pool for them.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I loved the ducks when I had them. To be honest they can be kind of nasty creatures. If you don't have a tank (pond) near the house I would not get ducks. They need water to dunk their heads to keep their nostrils clear. With a swimming pool you would be cleaning out duck poop every day. They poop at lot. The area around the pool would the sloppy with water. They do need a protected area or the coyotes, wolves and stray dogs will get them. Although I had a protected area for them mine came near the fenced back yard at night. Probably because I raised them from day old ducklings at the house. I also had geese that would raise a ruckus if anything came near the pasture.

If you have a patio with lights try turning on the lights at night. June bugs, not being very bright, get confused. They think the concrete is the sky and dive bomb into the concrete. Bye, bye June bugs. Cutting the bars to allow more space on bug zappers will get some of them. I put a 5 gallon bucket under the zapper to keep it from being so messy.

Tell Snorkels and Parker to stop that stuff. They are going to turn your hair gray.

Hope your brother can get the fence and coop completed this week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Oh my gosh Im glad Parker is ok! I dont even know how I would react if anything like that happened to Ruby. Your dogs really know how to get into trouble when you look away for a minute.


i'm not so sure xelill even has to look away. these two are trouble, with a capital T.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

who was the person who said that dogs keep us young?

i want to meet said person and punch him/her in the mouth.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry Xelil! But I am glad to hear your baby is okay. I know how you feel my 9 month old Weim has now choked twice on a bully stick and you are right, it is the scariest feeling. I think even if I knew doggie cpr I would be too panicked to do it properly. Just a whole lot of sticking my hand down their throats!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> I loved the ducks when I had them. To be honest they can be kind of nasty creatures. If you don't have a tank (pond) near the house I would not get ducks. They need water to dunk their heads to keep their nostrils clear. With a swimming pool you would be cleaning out duck poop every day. They poop at lot. The area around the pool would the sloppy with water. They do need a protected area or the coyotes, wolves and stray dogs will get them. Although I had a protected area for them mine came near the fenced back yard at night. Probably because I raised them from day old ducklings at the house. I also had geese that would raise a ruckus if anything came near the pasture.
> 
> If you have a patio with lights try turning on the lights at night. June bugs, not being very bright, get confused. They think the concrete is the sky and dive bomb into the concrete. Bye, bye June bugs. Cutting the bars to allow more space on bug zappers will get some of them. I put a 5 gallon bucket under the zapper to keep it from being so messy.
> 
> ...


There is and old stock tank but it's probably 200 yards away. Right beyond that is the lake. Would that work if I fed them up here? or does the water need to be right in the yard?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We officially turned on the bug zapper for the first time two days ago. No june bugs but those ridiculously scary wispy bugs are everywhere! Not to mention the mosquitos...

Glad to hear Parker is ok! I still think you and Donna need to write a book. I could see the three of you with poor upside down Parker as well as I could see Natalia with her foot in the "bear trap" and her playing with a blueberry.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so glad everything turned out ok in the end. 
I think you need to sit them both down and give them a jolly good talking to. If they keep this up, you are going to die of a heartattack and whats going to happen to them then? Yep, they'll be either on the streets or back in the shelter. So they both jolly well need need to thank their lucky stars and clean up their acts!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well one thing about it I think you have found out that you have a good ticker. Never boring at your place. Glad Parker made it.

I love ducks but I think maybe there even dirtier than chickens. How about guineas I have a magazine that I think says they are really good for ticks, I will have to look again. My little 94 year old friend of mine says there really fun to watch, he wants me to get some real bad.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Well one thing about it I think you have found out that you have a good ticker. Never boring at you place. Glad Parker made it.
> 
> I love ducks but I think maybe there even dirtier than chickens. How about guineas I have a magazine that I think says they are really good for ticks, I will have to look again. My little 94 year old friend of mine says there really fun to watch, he wants me to get some real bad.


i am almost afraid to ask....in what way are guineas good for ticks....

oh. you're not talking about guinea pigs. LOL

never mind.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I dunno how I missed this thread but I am so glad Parker is okay! Jesus, these dogs are killing you lol.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bless your heart. Hopefully hes ok. I know how you feel, though. Sometimes Vegas will get dust or water or anyhting in her nose, and she will do like a sucking sound through her nost (kind like we would do if we had gunk in our noses) I worry one day she wont get over it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

dooneygirl09 said:


> Bless your heart. Hopefully hes ok. I know how you feel, though. Sometimes Vegas will get dust or water or anyhting in her nose, and she will do like a sucking sound through her nost (kind like we would do if we had gunk in our noses) I worry one day she wont get over it.


Are you sure she's not reverse sneezing? I have heard that that can be caused by seasonal allergies and some other things. Dude used to do it. It started when I moved him up to Washington and stopped when I switched him from Pedigree kibble to raw.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

nfedyk said:


> How scary is that? I don't even know what the heck a june bug is.


There these nasty big bugs, my dad had a lot of them in his backyard. 

I'm happy to hear Parker is okay, Xellil. I really hope if I ever find myself in that situation, I can react the way your husband, brother and you did.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

magicre said:


> i am almost afraid to ask....in what way are guineas good for ticks....
> 
> oh. you're not talking about guinea pigs. LOL
> 
> never mind.


Re you kill me, they will get rid of the nasty things. One person wrote in that they got rid of ticks then a Month later the fleas were gone. That came out of an Organic Gardening Magazine. Also they will kill snakes they gang up on them and they will alert if there is something that might get the chickens. I guess they work well with them.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Im not ruling that out, but it seems too long for it to be a sneeze.


----------

